# Plant ID help



## BaltimoreGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

This *may* have been collected form Buren,Arkansas.. The seller was not 100% sure.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks a lot like _Limnophila rugosa_.

If collected locally, possibly. _Veronica_ species.

But it's hard to say from just the photos and not knowing for certain where it came from.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

No idea about the specie, but first time I'll disagree with Cavan. L. rugosa is a more neat plant, rounder tips, more relief, more basil like. This looks a little wilder, more like a broad leaved Hygrophila polysperma.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

BaltimoreGuy's plant looks similar to the plant in the Limnophila rugosa pic in Kasselmann (2010), "Aquarienpflanzen", and in her blog: http://blog.christel-kasselmann.de/limnophila-rugosa-–-eine-neue-aquarienpflanze/. The author herself collected it in Thailand. But I know L. rugosa also with a look corresponding to Yo-han's description. E.g. here: http://blog.extraplant.de/limnophila-rugosa-2.html
No idea if it's a matter of growth conditions or genetically different forms of L. rugosa.

Referring Cavan's guess: also the submersed form of some Veronica species growing in Germany, particularly V. anagallis-aquatica and V. catenata, resemble BaltimoreGuy's mystery plant.

Btw., Limnophila rugosa has an anise-like odour when crushed, at least emersed stems.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

In that case, excuse me... I only knew the second version, but it really looks like the kasselman rugosa a lot.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Near the base of each leaf, they appear a bit pinched or wrinkled. There's also the whitish underside.

So does it have an odor?

BTW, species is the same in plural and singular form. See:
https://public.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/specie.html


----------



## BaltimoreGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry the photos could have been better, this was right after they were shipped. I'll smell them and get a better pic when I get home in a bit.


----------

